# Plaster Ornaments?



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

I have once read somewhere that people have used plaster to create their own ornaments. They then used a special sealent to prevent it from changing the water chemistry. Does anyone know anything about this? Like what kind of plaster and sealent?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Great question

I'm sure if the sealant was non toxic (far fetched), or did not seep any toxins into your water after it has cured all the way, that you could use any type of plaster just as long as you coat your ornament fully.

I read in a book for aquarium plants today to coat ornaments, driftwood, bamboo, etc... with sealant. Limited information though, the book didn't point out any dos or don'ts when selecting a sealant.

C


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont thing plaster in a tank is a good idea. The fact it is a soft materal even when hardened is not reassuring to me. If it were to break down in the tank there would be alot of potential for the fishes gills to get impacted with the paste. I would think a resin would be a better material to work with. Seeing how you have Cichlids in your tank makes me even more cautious of trying this. They are diggers and may pick up smaller stones and drop them on the creations and chip the sealent causing the ornament to fall apart naturally.


----------

